
Tracker: Ingesting MySQL data at scale – Part 2 - rwultsch
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/tracker-ingesting-mysql-data-scale-part-2
======
jlgaddis
"Part 1" Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270386)

